# Kreg Jig



## oakfield (7 Oct 2009)

Has anyone seen a good deal on the Kreg K3 master jig?

After the comments I've seen on here about it i have decided to get one for a couple of jobs coming up in the next few weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## lemonjeff (8 Oct 2009)

I bought one for www.powertooldirect.co.uk earlier this year, they were the cheapest on the kit and the screws at that time.

Jeff


----------



## crazylilting (17 Oct 2009)

I recently bought the Axminster version, actually two of them by mistake i must of pressed the add button twice. I don't know what the Kreg one is like but the axminster one is very good. I think they are under forty quid to.


----------

